# Looking for other Itune software for iPod



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

hi, i have a older (about 10 yr old) IPOD. Is there another free download to use instead of itunes that anyone knows of?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

in terms of adding music to the iPod? Not that I know of. I don't remember if you can use File Explorer to move the media file....


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

I am pretty sure IPod owners are stuck with iTunes. You can not use File Explorer and copy/paste music files. (To me, that's a shortcoming. But, Apple has different ideas.)

I own a very old (30) GB iPod. It works fine with latest Windows 10 iTunes. Actually, itunes copies music from hard drive into iPod at a very reasonable speed.

Any reason why you are not satisfied with iTunes?

I have found this web site that claims free itunes alternatives. Be aware though.

Some may only copy music from ipod to pc, or claim free download (and ask you to buy it in order to use it!!!)

https://fixthephoto.com/best-free-ipod-transfer-software.html

*If you prefer, enter the web site in your search box.*


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

we have 2 about 10 yr old Ipods, I loaded Itunes but the songs are all disabled, cant seem to do anything with Itunes, are you suppose to have an account? If so, i am unable to recover username or passwords, and I dont have an apple ID

if i could get it to work id use Itunes


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Dano2, what do you mean the songs are disabled? When you attach the ipod to pc and itunes running does itunes recognize the ipod? are the songs in ipd all greyed out?
Are you trying to move/copy music files from ipod into pc? Or, the other way around?

I don't believe you need Apple ID in order to use ipod/itunes together. If I am not mistaken ID is required to buy music from Apple. I have ID although I never purchased directly from Apple. I use ID to add album art to music albums (folders) from Apple store. 
Yuo can recover password or change it with Apple's help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can get an Apple ID for free.

As to the device, are these purchased second hand?


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Good point James. Good possibility itunes did not recognize ipod serial number. The word is Steve Jobs demanded very strict UI with ipod when it came out.

Check this Dano2 for alternatives. MediaMonkey is pretty solid.

https://www.lifewire.com/best-free-itunes-replacements-for-syncing-music-2438488


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I removed Itunes, but the songs after it was recognized were grayed out on the itunes screen. These were brand new at the time we got them10 years ago.

Where can I download itunes again? i have win-10


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

heres a sreen shot, i cant seem to delete or play the songs


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Dano2 said:


> I removed Itunes, but the songs after it was recognized were grayed out on the itunes screen. These were brand new at the time we got them10 years ago.
> 
> Where can I download itunes again? i have win-10


You can install itunes from the microsoft store in Windows 10 and Windows 11.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

re downloaded it, still same issue as my screen shot above


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Let me understand few things.

After purchasing ipods did you buy your music from Apple and used itunes to sync with new devices? Are you able to turn ipods on and use them without problems?
Did you use itunes or any ripping software for physical audio cds?
You can delete music with ipod settings (without itunes) if I remember correctly. But, itunes does it much faster.

What are you trying to accomplish? Backup music from ipods to pc for future? Use itunes to move files from pc to ipods?

Many questions to answer.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

here's the scoop:

After purchasing ipods did you buy your music from Apples and used itunes to sync with new devices? 
*No, we never bought any music, we only put our own music on the ipods from CD's we had at the time. *

Are you able to turn ipods on and use it without problems? *Yes, it works fine on its own and plays works great by itself.*

Did you use itunes or any ripping software for physical audio cds?
*No, we just used itunes at the time to rip the songs from CDs onto IPODS*

You can delete music with ipod settings (without itunes) if I remember correctly. But, itunes does it much faster.

What are you trying to accomplish? Backup music from ipods to pc for future? Use itunes to move files from pc to ipods? *Id like to be able to use itunes or some type of similar software to Delete some of the music and then rip some new CD's onto the ipods. Thats about it.*

Many questions to answer.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I no longer have a company ipad however when I did, I used imazing;
iMazing | iPhone, iPad & iPod Manager for Mac & PC 
Our ipads were "Locked" and very restricted in what we could do with them. The above program let me do whatever I wanted with the ipad.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

The program mentioned by crjdriver is $50 for 3 devices. Personally, I would try to find a solution to be able to sync ipods with itunes. Nothing works. Then, you buy the program. I didn't notice if they give you trial period.

Dano2, check this link.

https://www.imyfone.com/phone-data-transfer/delete-music-from-ipod/

The first option is downloading a program (that allows trial) and deleting songs you don't want (or all) from ipod.
The second option is following instructions and deleting them with itunes. (That would be my preference).

I checked the picture you posted. Your itunes recognizes your ipod, it shows the name.

Your thread #9 says you can't play songs. Do you mean itunes can't play songs from ipod when it s synced with itunes? I don't believe that is possible. Itunes keeps shortcuts to your music (saved in your pc hard drive) and play them thru internal or external speakers.

My suggestion to you is prefer mp3 over AAC (Apple's default audio code) with bit rate over 160. Why? Although ipad and ipod play mp3, many other portable mp3 players won't play AAC files.
If you like this idea, you can change the code from AAC to mp3 within itunes settings. You can also try a different free program to rip a music cd, My favorite is freac.

https://www.freac.org/

It offers so many options, bit rate, mp3 tags, etc.

If I were you, I would uninstall itunes, restart my pc, go to Apple's web site and download newest itunes (not from Microsoft store), add music files from hard drive into itunes (shortcuts), attach my ipod, and follow the instructions mentioned above to delete stuff from ipod.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

I used this free software named MediaMonkey (https://www.mediamonkey.com/).

Not with ipod though. It was a pretty neat program. It claims it syncs with Apple products. I wonder if it lets you delete songs from ipod. Who knows? It may be helpful to you.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That program has a free version.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

so none of these things/ideas seem to be working, tried imazing but it didnt work, just said a message to plug in device then there were no other options. 
I found a ipod support page, going to give that a shot.
Thanks everyone for your time. If that doesnt work, they go in the waste basket and we get something easier to use. Music shouldnt be this hard to get setup LOL


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is Manage your Device turn on?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

If I recall... If a song was purchased under say... Account 1. When you go to set up another Apple Device, to access those songs you have to access that device using Account 1. 

I would imagine (knowing Apple...) there are so many devices you can use on one account. Or... more accurately, you can probably only "utilize" a particular song/ file over so many devices.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Dano2 said:


> we have 2 about 10 yr old Ipods, I loaded Itunes but the songs are all disabled, cant seem to do anything with Itunes, are you suppose to have an account? If so, i am unable to recover username or passwords, and I dont have an apple ID
> 
> if i could get it to work id use Itunes


This may be the rub. do you have the user ID password for the Itunes account where the music resides?

Can you connect to the Ipods and just do a hard reset on them?

I am an Apple family (lots of Ipads and Iphones) but Itunes... is truly maddening. On the newer devices most all activities are done through Icloud. My music though... are all on a drive in MP3 format. So I import them into Itunes.


----------



## Stephank (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad, Dano2 said he used his own cds. He had no purchases from Apple store. He has no ID either.

I wonder 'Account' in itunes shows his information. if it doesn't, it is possible itunes won't show ipod when it is attached.
He was able to copy music from itunes into ipod in the past. It seems itunes and 2 ipods refuse to sync now.

There are newer, cheaper and more practical portable players now. With micro sd card you can load a lot. Ipod now is too big, heavy and still requires a pc software to add music. Drag and drop method with File Explorer is much more convenient.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Stephank said:


> Brad, Dano2 said he used his own cds. He had no purchases from Apple store. He has no ID either.
> 
> I wonder 'Account' in itunes shows his information. if it doesn't, it is possible itunes won't show ipod when it is attached.
> He was able to copy music from itunes into ipod in the past. It seems itunes and 2 ipods refuse to sync now.
> ...


Thank you much! And my apologies for not reading more carefully; I do appreciate the quick summary.

From what I know about Itunes from all the years... that thing kind of shuts down if you don't have an account set up/ entered.

So, given your information about CD music: 
I would set up a new Itunes account, connect to the Ipod, make sure it sees it, remove all the unwanted music, and import fresh MP3 files.


----------

